# encender circuito con pulsador



## choc (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola.

Les consulto sobre como puedo utilizar el pulso entregado por un pulsador, para que este haga conducir un transistor y al soltar el pulsador este siga conduciendo.

Probe unir la base con el emisor ( retroalimentacion se llama esto?) entonces al entregarle el pulso a la base, este conduce y el emisor deberia mantener en alto la base, pero no funciono.

Les agradezco la ayuda, no quiero terminar colocando el clasico "relay".


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Aqui tienes varias opciones, a la salida de las compuertas deveras colocar "Algo" que maneje la corriente que consuma tu aplicacion

http://www.unicrom.com/dig_FF_RS.asp


----------



## Sergio Ureña (Ago 30, 2007)

Puedes usar un 7476 o n 74112 que son FLIP-FLOPS , cuando les llega un pulso de reloj cambia el estado de sus patitas Q y Qnegado , eso ocurre hasta q haya otro pulso de reloj, en tu caso el pulso de reloj seria tu pulsador, si quieres q encienda con un solo pulso solo necesitas un integrado, pero lo puedes hacer para varios pulsos con varios integrados en serie , que se le llama conexion asincrona.
Tambien podrias averiguar mas en internet , lo que tu especificamente deseas hacer es un switch de toque, talvez encuentres algo mas facil.
Espero haberte ayudado en algo.

                     SERGIO


----------



## canales (Ago 30, 2007)

Si quieres controlar el encendido y apagado con el mismo pulsador la opción del flip-flop es la mejor, ojo este tiene que ser un flip-flop J-K. Pero, si quieres que el encendido y apagado sean con diferentes pulsadores, utiliza un tiristor (te recomiendo el SCR).

Saludos......


----------



## choc (Sep 1, 2007)

buenisimo muchachos!

El encendido es con un NA y el corte con un NC.
Use una OR, con retroalimentacion pasando por el NC, un par de resistencias y un tr a la salida. Ya esta funcionando.
Les agradezco. 
Muchas gracias.


----------

